# How to fix concrete CEILING??



## Tim_ (Jan 11, 2010)

My house has a concrete porch that also serves as a ceiling for 2 small rooms in my basement. When I bought the house the home inspector pointed out a small cavity caused by rusting rebar.

So the time has come to fix it. I've removed all the loose concrete. Turned out to be more loose stuff than I thought.









I bought some Quik-Crete, thinking it would work like drywall spackle...but as many of you know (as I soon discovered), concrete doesn't exactly stick to the ceiling.

So, how do I patch this - and what can I treat the rebar with to keep it from rusting. I tried to find info online already and haven't had much luck.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Tim_ said:


> My house has a concrete porch that also serves as a ceiling for 2 small rooms in my basement. When I bought the house the home inspector pointed out a small cavity caused by rusting rebar.
> 
> So the time has come to fix it. I've removed all the loose concrete. Turned out to be more loose stuff than I thought.
> 
> ...


 
Only thing you can do with the rebar is clean it up the best you can and coat it with red oxide paint and don't get it on the concrete.

The only thing i can come up with is to use a bonding agent,then try hydraulic cement trowled on in stages and keep it as dry as possible so it will stick.


----------

